# 03 Spec V



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone here heard anything about the new 03 Spec Vs yet? Did they fix any of the problems the 02 had? I'm getting a brand new car in 2-4 months and i'm looking at the 03 spec v. So I need some insight on the new 03 models. Reply back soon thanx


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

1st and 2nd gear are longer, the tranny has been reworked, and the oil consumption is fixed (they say). Oh yeah they fixed that problem with the seats to...........they got rid of the red!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hahaha kewl kewl sounds good, anything bout the paint job? Seems like 02 owners have paint chips.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *1st and 2nd gear are longer, the tranny has been reworked, and the oil consumption is fixed (they say). Oh yeah they fixed that problem with the seats to...........they got rid of the red!  *


How could they have fixed the oil consumption problem when they never admitted that there was an oil consumption problem?

And the seats? Opinions are like assholes and they all stink.

Stick to fact my friend.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

jpalm said:


> *
> 
> How could they have fixed the oil consumption problem when they never admitted that there was an oil consumption problem?
> 
> ...


Wow simmer down a little, notice the little smiley, yes thats right, it means it's all in good fun! 

They have taken many a car in for oil consumtion testing! Now wether or not they admit to fixing anything is one thing, but I'm sure they took a hard look at the problem and corrected it! Is it a fact, no, can I assume that they have addressed the issue, sure!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Not hot or I probably would have typed in all CAPS. I just wanted to point out OFFICIALLY Nissan doesn't recognize any oil consumption problem with the Spec V.

I was just givin ya a hard time


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Actually, my 2003 has 2 chips in the paint already 
I was kinda asking for it though.. going 120km/hr, then changing lanes.. not knowing that there was loose rocks on the road because they were doing some maintenance. Luckily, the dealer is sending me a free tube of touchup paint this week 

As for oil consumption, ill probably hit 1000km's tomorrow or the next day.. ill check the oil tomorrow and ill let you guys know.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

sCream said:


> *Actually, my 2003 has 2 chips in the paint already
> I was kinda asking for it though.. going 120km/hr, then changing lanes.. not knowing that there was loose rocks on the road because they were doing some maintenance. Luckily, the dealer is sending me a free tube of touchup paint this week *



lol hahaha gj man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Is yellow a color choice for 03? What kind of seats did they go with instead of the lava? Is leather an option?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

yes yellow is a color choice for 03, the spec -v only i believe. 
Oh and i checked my oil today.. im at 1038km's, and the oil level is right smack dab in the middle between L and H.


----------

